# Pas de son sous linux



## kikadisa (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonour, 

je suis possesseur d'un iMac Alu 24". Hier soir j'ai installé linux (fedora 10). J'ai découvert qu'aucun sont ne sortais.

Avec vous du son sous votre linux ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bes (10 Avril 2009)

Non, chez moi c'est la même chose. Aucun des Linux (Debian, Ubuntu) n'a de son sur mon iMac 24" alu (octobre 2007). Les manips proposées dans divers forums qui ont pu remédier (?) chez certains, n'ont pas eu d'effet sur ma machine. Que faire?


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2009)

MacBook en signature avec Fedora 10 : bizarre, j'ai le son de démarrage de session (jamais bien fort en volume, d'ailleurs, même si le son est "à fond"), les tests émettent leur son (une sorte de diapason), et c'est tout. Pas de sons système, rien pour la musique pourtant ce qui précède montre que la carte son est reconnue 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h19 ----------

Rectification après essai : je peux lire un CD audio, mais le volume est tellement faible que j'avais cru que le son ne sortait pas  Ça doit être le même phénomène avec les sons système (clic de souris, etc.) que je ne perçois pas.

Il doit donc quand même y avoir un problème de reconnaissance du matériel :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Debian  sur 1 macbook 2,1 ( Intel Core 2 Duo à 2.16 GHz). Pas de problème avec le son : Il faut lancer alsamixer pour régler le volume. Le paquet pommed permet en plus de régler le volume avec les touches F4 et F5.


----------



## FUN (7 Mai 2009)

Salut

Debian Lenny sur un Mac PPC Silver Bipro.

J'ai résolu le pb du son en ajoutant ça dans mon fichier /etc/rc.local : 


> modprobe snd-powermac # ma carte son
> modprobe snd-pcm-oss
> amixer set Master 40% unmute # rendre actif le master
> amixer set PCM 40% unmute
> ...



Ca permet de réactualiser les réglages dont le Mac ne se "souvient" pas entre deux démarrages. A adapter à votre cas, bien sûr. Il faut qu'alsa-utils soit installé, je pense.

Depuis, plus de souci, en ce moment j'écoute MONSIEUR Herbie Hancock. Comble de bonheur, ma bibliothèque iTunes était sur un disque externe, j'ai juste eu à indiquer son emplacement à RythmBox et il s'est débrouillé.


----------



## tatouille (10 Mai 2009)

FUN a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Debian Lenny sur un Mac PPC Silver Bipro.
> 
> ...




oui a mettre dans la FAQ, c'est toujours a 99.9% un probleme de setup a l'install
il faut toujours allez voir sa conf ou utiliser modprob ecetera, aujourd'hui c'est rarement rarement rarement rarement rarement rarement rarement un probleme de materiel surtout pour les cartes son dites regulieres ne concernant pas  digidesign ecetera


----------



## Bes (11 Mai 2009)

Il m'est difficile à être d'accord avec ce que tu dis ici. Il a été déjà confirmé, par deux fois à ma connaissance, qu'il y a un bug en ce qui concerne les iMac aluminium. Même tout récemment cela à été évoqué pour les derniers iMac sortis (9,1). C'est très bien décrit ici: 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147242 

et ici: 

https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mactel-support/+bug/346170


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2009)

as tu compris de quoi les gens parlaient? j'en doute, c'est un bug de detection donc de config certaimement pas un probleme de materiel ou de driver c'est l'auto-detection qui est mess-up


----------



## Bes (11 Mai 2009)

Bien sûr que j'ai tout compris, ça peut être un bug Ubuntu ou une autre couille, alsa ou j'en sais rien, mais néanmoins nos iMac alu sont de toute façon pénalisés. Lis bien l'article, ou alors achète toi un iMac dernier cris et fais nous marcher le son sur Linux.


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2009)

Bes a dit:


> Bien sûr que j'ai tout compris, ça peut être un bug Ubuntu ou une autre couille, alsa ou j'en sais rien, mais néanmoins nos iMac alu sont de toute façon pénalisés. Lis bien l'article, ou alors achète toi un iMac dernier cris et fais nous marcher le son sur Linux.



malheureusement je n'ai pas d'Imac, mais justement c'est aux pocesseurs d'Imac de faire un tour d'horizon pour comprendre la miss-configuration de depard, je pense que le son marche juste de ce que j'ai compris sur le probleme et l'entree du bug, plusieurs programmes ne detectent pas la meme reference, je pense que la carte son renvoit une reference inconnue, mais cette carte n'est pas "d'apres ce que je peux voir sur le peu de screenshot hardware de bonne qualite" un materiel "extraordinaire", mais si quelqu'un qui a un imac pouvait renvoye les references materiel qu'affiche (faire un petit prog iokit familily based) le mac pour le materiel je pense que ca aiderait a trouver le solution car l'entree du bug est risible, mais ca reste un probleme de config at all


----------



## Bes (11 Mai 2009)

Si les deux liens donnés plus haut ne représentent pas un tour d'horizon crédible, je ne sais vraiment pas quoi dire. Attendre, me semble être la seule chose à faire?


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2009)

Bes a dit:


> Si les deux liens donnés plus haut ne représentent pas un tour d'horizon crédible, je ne sais vraiment pas quoi dire. Attendre, me semble être la seule chose à faire?



non justement il n'y rien qui replique les symptomes, il n'y pas d'information sur le hardware, avec un simple iokit based prog sur OSX tu donnes la solu, il faut les infos pour comprendre le probleme de config est c'est aux pocesseurs de aluminium de se retrousser les manches pour donner plus d'infos aux devs il n'y a qu'un vague descriptif, avec un simple prog tu peux recuperer les caracteristiques completes de l'interface audio built-in, et ce sont ces infos dont les devs ont besoins, et ici gros avantage d'avoir macos pour y voir clair


```
CFShow(IOServiceMatching(kIOAudioDeviceNameKey));

-> IOProviderClass -> get properties
```


----------



## Bes (12 Mai 2009)

Ce que tu dis est sûrement juste, mais tout compte fait les choses ne sont pas si simples que ça, tout serait plus simple avec Linux si sur nos iMac intel le son viendrai tout seul comme cela a été le cas sur nos iMac PPC. Il est d'ailleurs assez étonnant que ce problème reste un problème plus d'une année depuis que les malheureux possesseurs de l'aluminium en parlent? Mais, après tout, avons-nous vraiment besoin de son sur Ubuntu, et avons-nous tout simplement besoin de Linux si nous sommes sur Mac? Avant, je pouvais mieux utiliser Gimp et OpenOffice sur Linux, mieux que sur Mac, mais aujourd'hui nous avons OpenOffice en "aqua", tandis que Gimp est devenu parfait via "X11".


----------

